# Elevar voltaje de la fuente de alimentación



## Giullius (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Tengo una consulta sobre fuentes de alimentación.
Concretamente se trata de elevar la tensión de salida de una fuente de alimentación sin cambiar el trafo principal. He encontrado en una web un esquema de modificación que consiste en poner un trafo adicional T4 de 20V. con el secundario conectado al secundario de 330V. del trafo principal T2.
Resultando dos secundarios de distintos voltaje e intensidad unidos(en circulo rojo).
¿Puede funcionar esta configuración?
Os adjunto esquema para ver que os parece y si vale para elevar la HT.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2009)

En efecto funciona, pero tienes 2 posibilidades:

1) Las tensiones alternas de ambos transformadores se suman.
2) Las tensiones alternas de ambos transformadores se restan.

Si te aparece el segundo caso (Resta) inviertes los 2 cables de salida del secundario del transformador mas chico.

Mira de no pasarte de tensión sobre las válvulas.


----------



## Giullius (Nov 24, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En efecto funciona, pero tienes 2 posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Las tensiones alternas de ambos transformadores se suman.
> 2) Las tensiones alternas de ambos transformadores se restan.
> ...


 
Deduzco entonces que :

¿ si los devanados de los secundarios estan en fase se suman sus tensiones ?
¿ si los devanados de los secundarios estan en contrafase se restan sus tensiones ?

¿ Que pasa entonces con la corriente de los distintos secundarios al formar solo uno ?

Respecto a la Ht de las valvulas necesito subir solo unos 15 voltios para asegurarme los 375v. minimo en las placas que con las variaciones de la red domestica a veces no llega.

Saludos, cordiales.


----------



## pernicola (Nov 24, 2009)

hola a todos, en especial a los moderadores que hacen esto posible...
yo tengo conocimientos muy básicos de electrónica y muy poca práctica, estoy tratando de hacer un invento para mi casa (no tengo conexión a la red electrica por estar muy alejado en el campo) me las arreglo cargando baterias de auto de 12V principalmente para el laptop, me compre un transformador que eleva los 12V a 16, 18, 19 y 20V, el problema es que se calienta mucho y el fusible falla bien seguido... yo solo necesito 19V y mi pregunta o mas bien peticion es que me puedan recomendar una forma de elevar los 12V a 19V con un minimo de gasto (se me ocurre quizas poner 2 baterias en serie para obtener 24V y luego bajar este voltaje).
en la seccion de principiantes vi un circuito que transforma los 1,5V de una pila común en 15V pero no se como adaptarlos para mis necesidades
eso es todo por ahora muchas gracias por darle oportunidades a los memos como yo

Pd: como no soy muy computin, (este es el primer foro que participo) no logre crear esto como tema nuevo, mis disculpas a los moderadores


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2009)

Giullius dijo:


> Deduzco entonces que :
> 
> ¿ si los devanados de los secundarios estan en fase se suman sus tensiones ?
> ¿ si los devanados de los secundarios estan en contrafase se restan sus tensiones ?


Tu deducción es ! Impecable ¡


> ¿ Que pasa entonces con la corriente de los distintos secundarios al formar solo uno ?


En este caso la corriente será la que pueda entregar el transformador más grande, porque como es el de mayor voltaje, es el que posee el alambre de bobinado mas fino y más comprometido.


> Respecto a la Ht de las valvulas necesito subir solo unos 15 voltios para asegurarme los 375v. minimo en las placas que con las variaciones de la red domestica a veces no llega.


Recuerda que un incremento de (Por ejemplo) 10 Vca de alterna provoca un incremento de 14,14 Vcc a la salida de tu fuente.
_____________________________________________________________________________________


pernicola dijo:


> hola a todos, en especial a los moderadores que hacen esto posible...
> yo tengo conocimientos muy básicos de electrónica y muy poca práctica, estoy tratando de hacer un invento para mi casa (no tengo conexión a la red electrica por estar muy alejado en el campo) me las arreglo cargando baterias de auto de 12V principalmente para el laptop, me compre un transformador que eleva los 12V a 16, 18, 19 y 20V, el problema es que se calienta mucho y el fusible falla bien seguido... yo solo necesito 19V y mi pregunta o mas bien peticion es que me puedan recomendar una forma de elevar los 12V a 19V con un minimo de gasto (se me ocurre quizas poner 2 baterias en serie para obtener 24V y luego bajar este voltaje).
> en la seccion de principiantes vi un circuito que transforma los 1,5V de una pila común en 15V pero no se como adaptarlos para mis necesidades
> eso es todo por ahora muchas gracias por darle oportunidades a los memos como yo
> ...


Este no es el post mas adecuado para hacer tu consulta, pero veremos a donde nos lleva.
¿ Por que necesitas 19V ?
Si quieres mirar temas que te pueden orientar busca SMPS, es una forma de ajustar tensión con muy buen rendimiento (Bajas pérdidas)


----------



## Giullius (Nov 25, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En este caso la corriente será la que pueda entregar el transformador más grande, porque como es el de mayor voltaje, es el que posee el alambre de bobinado mas fino y más comprometido.
> 
> Recuerda que un incremento de (Por ejemplo) 10 Vca de alterna provoca un incremento de 14,14 Vcc a la salida de tu fuente.


 
Por casualidad tengo un pequeño trafo de 12 Vca. que le voy a sacar 16.8 Vcc. y me va ha venir de perlas.

Muchas gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2009)

Giullius dijo:


> Por casualidad tengo un pequeño trafo de 12 Vca. que le voy a sacar 16.8 Vcc. y me va ha venir de perlas.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la explicación.


1) No hay por que.
2) Me olvide lo más importante, !! Bienvenido a la comunidad ¡¡


----------



## Giullius (Nov 25, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> 2) Me olvide lo más importante, !! Bienvenido a la comunidad ¡¡


 
Gracias.
Me presento en :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/bienvenida-deja-tu-mensaje-presentacion-18984/index17.html


----------



## pernicola (Dic 2, 2009)

hola Fogonazo, debes disculparme por no manejar bien donde poner mi consulta, como puse anteriormente es mi premier en un foro, pero al menos ya me presente en la bienvenida...
como dije, vivo en el campo sin conexion a la red electrica, necesito transformar los 12Vdc de una bateria de auto en 19Vdc ya que mi PC tiene esta entrada. Acabo de dar un vistazo a lo que me recomendaste "SMPS" lo encuentro bastante complicado para mi nivel, pero si no hay de otra, me pongo a estudiar y preguntar  cuando sea necesario
muchas gracias


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Dic 8, 2009)

Tengo una duda, si se usan transformadores de las mismas caracteristicas, digamos, 24V 5A, solo se suma la tension? la corriente queda igual?


----------

